# Homer question?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

ok 
i been reading thread from this site and other site, i dont get what ya be talking about letting the pigeon stay *MONTHS*like i mean 4 to a year in the new home?
they be saying that adult homer will fly back to the old home? so is that why they be keeping them for so long?

i also have 4 pair of adult homer, bought them a few month back, only took them less than 2 week before they know that there new home....

but the way i teach them is kinda weird some what wrong in so many ways, but it work! i learn this way when i was just a little boy in CA sac-town.

all i do is puck the flight feather and let the pigeon walk in there new home, in there loft and outside, so when there feather came back they already know that is there new home, works everytime.

now i have 16 flying homer

tell me what ya think? like?do not like? (ya dont have to like it, it just my way)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what ever works for you, but Im not going to recommend plucking feathers to "re-home" homers, your homers still may fly off someday, maybe not today or next week, but they always have the potential, they don't call them homers for nothing. come back in a year and let us know how many of the 16 are still left, without handicapping them.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

hi,

i don't really recommend plulling there feathers because they are stuck to them pretty hard, and i know this because once a hawk got my pigeon and was carriyng him by the wing and he managed to get out but all his feathers were still there. all it does is force them to be ground bound and it makes it easier for hawks to get them if they can't even fly. i would recomend that you buy young pigeons or breed from you pairs but please don't pull out therre feathers!!! every time you pull out one feather rip out 100 of your own hair at a time! it hurts


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi,

I use to do it when I did know, but I don't do it anymore. I've had a old pair of Homers and I did fly them once when they were sitting on eggs. I knew I was risking the chance, but they were flown with my yb homer pair. They came back that day from a mile toss. I was a little worried at some point during the day. Most people consider that if your ob rehomes then it's not that great of a homer. It should fly back to it's original home. Can someone tell me if this is true? I have a 04' pair as my breeders.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

how long have you had these bird and are their flight fully grown in yet cuz when they are you might be surprize when some do fly back to their original loft lol .


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

You asked what people think well here it it. I think its awful that you plucked the feathers. You should have waited tell they had babies and kept the homers that you bought as loft birds. I think they will fly back to the orginal owner. Especially after going through the pain of being plucked. How would you feel if someone pulled out your hair.

Well your way is WRONG!! Put yourself in that pigeons place, HOW WOULD YOU FEEL!!! min


----------

